# n scale decoders



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I ordered my nce power cab last night, now i need a decoder for my kato ge es44ac. Im a first timer so i need some suggestions


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Straight DCC...Digitrax,TCS and NCE.Want sound...MRC is likely the only option and yet not a good one.Sound is lousy and failure rate is high.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You N guys will be happy to know that Digitrax has been stepping up their game and are producing more sound decoders for more engines.
Digitrax DCC DN163K1C
Digitrax DCC and Sound SDN144K1E (Might require some frame modification)

TCS DCC K1D4 (Excellent decoder)


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

NIMT said:


> TCS DCC K1D4 (Excellent decoder)


sweet. i just order it.


----------

